# ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه



## ياسر المصرى (16 يوليو 2007)

انا مسلم ولدت مسلما وعشت حياتى طولا وعرضا واكثر اصدقائى مسيحيين ثم فجأة وجدت ضجة وخلافات بيننا ما سببهافتاه عقلى ولم استطع ان اعرف من على حق انتم ام المسلمون فانالا اريدالا ان ادخل الجنةمن اى طريق حتى لو كنت مسيحيافارجو ان يخاطبنى رجلا حكيم ويقنعنى بالجنة فىاى طريق


----------



## Ramzi (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

اخي ياسر المصري

اطلب من رب المجد ان ينور دربك ... ويرشدك لطريقه ... لجنته 

ولكن قبل ان تحلم بالجنة ... صفات جنتنا بالمسيحية تختلف كليا عن جنتك حاليا ً


جنتنا بسيطه ... لا يوجد بها الم ولا تنهد بل حياه خالده في احضان الرب !!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

ممنوع التطرق للاسلاميات 


و النعيم الحقيقي في البقاء مع الله الى الابد لا الماديات


----------



## Basilius (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> انا مسلم ولدت مسلما وعشت حياتى طولا وعرضا واكثر اصدقائى مسيحيين ثم فجأة وجدت ضجة وخلافات بيننا ما سببهافتاه عقلى ولم استطع ان اعرف من على حق انتم ام المسلمون فانالا اريدالا ان ادخل الجنةمن اى طريق حتى لو كنت مسيحيافارجو ان يخاطبنى رجلا حكيم ويقنعنى بالجنة فىاى طريق



ولماذا الحيرة و الله موجود ؟ 
هدفك من انك تخش ما تسمية الجنة هو انك تكون مع الله 
اذن اطلب ارشاد الله وهو سيجيبك بحسب حكمتة 
فالله لا يغضب من الانسان اذا شك على سبيل التفكير او الاختيار 
على فكرة المسيحية لا تؤمن بما تسمية الجنة بالمفهوم الاسلامي 
نحن نؤمن بملكوت الله الابدي لا فية حوريات ولا غلمان ولا انهار ولا ماء ولا اي شىء من هذا القبيل


----------



## استفانوس (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب ياسر
ان الله يحبك
ومن اجل محبته

ترك المسيح كلمة الله الأزلي عرشه السماوي 
وتأنس من مريم العذراء المباركة مولوداً في مذود
 وعاش في الأماكن الوضيعة  وهو الذي يقول عنه الوحي المقدس
 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله
والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده
لكننا ضربناه واضطهدناه وبصقنا في وجهه
بل وجلدناه وكلّلنا رأسه بالشوك وحمّلناه صليباً خشناً إلى الجلجثة
وهناك حمله هذا الصليب حتى أسلم الروح
رب المجد مات من أجلك طوعاً واختياراً 
رغم أنه لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر
 لقد مات البار مات من أجل الأثمة,
لأجلنا  لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه
أي أن المسيح البار مات ظلماً ولكن ليس بضعف أو رغماً عن إرادته
 لقد مات بإرادته وقام بقوته الذاتية 
ولذلك فهو الوحيد في السماء والأرض
 الذي يقدر الآن أن يعطي الإنسان الميت روحياً روحاً جديدة وحياةً جديدة
 لقد أوضح المسيح هذه الحقيقة العظيمة 
لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله
 المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح
 لا تتعجب أني قلت لك ينبغي أن تولد من فوق
الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها
لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح
 ولذا فإن ولادتك الروحية من الماء أي من كلمة الله الحية ومن الروح أي الروح القدس
 شرط أساسي لخلاصك لأن المولود من الجسد جسد هو 
والمولود من الروح هو روح كما يوضح الرب
إن حاجتك ليست لتدين ولا لممارسات دينية معينة حتى تنال الحياة الأبدية ( الجنة )
بل إن حاجتك هي أن تولد من الله 
وهذه الولادة الإلهية يجريها الله المحب بروحه القدوس
فكما أنك لا تقدر أن تعرف من أين تأتي الريح ولا إلى أين تذهب
هكذا يكون كل من يولد من الروح
 إنه عمل الله وليس عمل إنسان
وبناءً عليه فإن الإنسان الخاطي الشرير 
ينال الغفران والتبني الإلهي كما هو مكتوب
 أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله
 فما عليك إلا أن تطلب منه وهو مستعد أن يعطيك هذه الحياة الإلهية الجديدة
إن كنت ترغب في اختبار محبة الله
 فأرجو أن تدعوه ليخلصك
إنني أقترح عليك هذه الصلاة
أيها الإله المحب أشكرك لأنك تحبني وتريدني أن أتعرف بشخصك العظيم 
 اني بحاجة إليك وإلى محبتك انني أفتح قلبي اليك
 اغفر خطاياي وسامحني
 ادخل قلبي وامتلكني
 أرجوك أن تخلصني من الهلاك
 وأن تعطني الحياة الأبدية باسم يسوع المسيح أصلي 
 آمين
إن صليت هذه الصلاة من كل قلبك
 فثق أنه قد سمع صلاتك وأنك قد أصبحت الآن من أولاد الله الواحد العظيم 
وها هو المسيح يقول لك
الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

انصحك بقرأة الكتاب المقدس و خصوصا العهد الجديد, و تعرف اكثر على "الجنة" او الملكوت في المسيحية و تعرف على المسيح الذي هو الطريق الوحيد لهذا الملكوت و تعرف على كيفية الوصول اليه
و اي سؤال يواجهك في خلال تعرفك, لا تتراجع بطرحه في هذا القسم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## سلامو نعمة (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم يا اخي ما دمت مسلما وولدت مسلما فانصكك بصلاة الحاجة لله الواحد القهار و العودة الى الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد و ان تساله ان يريك الطريق الصحيح و انصحك اخي ان تتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم و ان تفكر الف مرة قبل اتخاذ القرار في تغيير دينك كما انصحك بقراءة القران خاصة السور التي تتحدث عن النار و تصفها و تتحدث عن الجنة و تصفها و انصحك بالمداومة على الصلاة لكي لا يتشتت فكرك و اعلم انه من يبتغ غير الاسلام دينا فما له من دين كما جاء في ديننا الحنيف و الله المستعان


----------



## missorang2006 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*اخ ياسر,
الله ليس اله صدف 
فتفكيرك بالجنة وبالحقيقة ليس صدفة كمان
الله اله محبة بحبك انت ودعاك بإسمك قبل ان تولد 
وبحبك وحبه الك زي حب الاب لإبنه يعني انت ابنه 
وهو زرع داخلك بذرة صالحة
انت خاص فيه , هو ابوك 
فكر معي اسالتك مش صدفة!!
عنا هون في منتدى حوار وأقناع
والنت فيه الكتاب المقدس 
زي ما حكالك اخي كوبتك 
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد وراح تلاقي
فيه كل ما تحتاجة عن الجنه والسما 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## Tabitha (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



سلامو نعمة قال:


> *كما انصحك بقراءة القران *


 

*وأنا كمان أنصحك أخونا ياسر إنك تقرأ القرآن *
*عشان تعرف الحقيقة *

*والرب وحده هو القادر إنه يرشدك لطريقه ويعرفك الحق ويكشف لك ذاته,*

*فقط إذا سألته من كل قلبك!*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

الاخ ياسر :

الوحيد الذى يقدر ان ينقذك مما انت فيه هو انت.
فقط اهدأ و تأمل قليلاً وفكر كثيراً والله لن يتركك وسوف يساعدك بعد ان تبدأ لتصل الى الصواب .


----------



## Fadie (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*ربنا يرشدك , فقط اطلب منه*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

انت حيران ليه؟؟؟
اخي العزيز
اول شي اطلب من الله ان يعطيك اشارة للدين الصحيح و اتكلم معاه و ما تخفش منه
اتكلم معاه على انه ابيك 
و بعدين اقرا القران و الكتاب المقدس
صدقا ان فعلت هذا فسترى الحقيقة بعينك
انا كنت بالماضي مثلك حيرانة و طلبت من الله اشارة 
و في اليوم الثاني حلمت بالانجيل موجود في حديقة و رايت المسيح في رؤيا عدة مرااات و كثير معجزااات حدثت في حياتي و حياة عائلتي
المهم ان تقرا بصدق بصدق بصدق تاااااام  
ولا تسمع لراي اي شخص لكن القرار النهائي لك يجب ان تاخذه بقناعة
و ربي ينور طريقك و يشوفك الحق 
تحياتي​


----------



## xxxl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> انا مسلم ولدت مسلما وعشت حياتى طولا وعرضا واكثر اصدقائى مسيحيين ثم فجأة وجدت ضجة وخلافات بيننا ما سببهافتاه عقلى ولم استطع ان اعرف من على حق انتم ام المسلمون فانالا اريدالا ان ادخل الجنةمن اى طريق حتى لو كنت مسيحيافارجو ان يخاطبنى رجلا حكيم ويقنعنى بالجنة فىاى طريق



اخي انت تقول انك مسلم ولكن من الواضح انك لا تصلي ولا تقرأ القرآن لذلك انصحك بالصلاة وقراءة القرآن ففيهما الشفاء باذن الله جل وعلا .......
اما بالنسبة للجنة ففيها الاشجار والانهار والروضات والحوريات والغلمان وكل ما تتمناه واكثر .... واروع من ذلك كله انك تري الله في الجنة و يحاضرك ويضحك لك ويغدق عليك انواع الكرامات ....
والله اسأل ان يهديك ويرشدك الي الصراط المستقيم...........


----------



## veronika (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

اللي  ممكن يهديك  هو  ربنا
بس  قولوا  من  قلبك

                "اهديبي يا رب  لملكوتك "
و ربنا  مش  هيسيبك  و هيكشف  لك ذاته


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*متى 11 : 28 *** تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم. ****

*إذا كنت متعب من أفكارك ..... تعالى للمسيح

ذا كنت مثقّل من خطاياك وعقوبتها .... تعالى للمسيح

إذا كان ضميرك مثقّل بحمل ذنوبك الكثيرة .... تعالى للمسيح

إذا كنت تريد حياة أبدية سعيدة بعيداَ عن الحيرة .... تعالى للمسيح

هو قال :*


* يوحنا  6 : 35  فقال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة.من يقبل اليّ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا.


يوحنا 6 : 37  كل ما يعطيني الآب فاليّ يقبل ومن يقبل اليّ لا اخرجه خارجا.

 2بط 1:11  لانه هكذا يقدم لكم بسعة دخول الى ملكوت ربنا ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الابدي*


----------



## ايمن المصري (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
...............اهلا اخ ياسر ....لن اتحدث اليك كثيرا ولكن ساكتفى ان اقول لك ....
اقسم بربى انى السنه الماضيهكنت مثلك ابحث عن الحقيقه ...واصبحت لمده شهر وانا بلا وعى وبلا دين ......ولتفكيري العميق فى هذا الموضوع ادى بى فى النهايه لمده شهر اخر الى العلاج النفسانى .....ولكن عرفت اين الحقيقه واحمد لله الذى انجانى ...ولكن ما حدث لى سر لا استطيع ان اخبره لاحد ...ولكنى ساخبره لك انت فقط على الخاص ..سوف ارسل لك رساله تتضمن موقعى وباذن الله سوف يهديك الخالق.........ولكنى لا اريد منك الان الا ان تتمسك بدينك  لانك مهما حدث فنحن على الحياد .فانت تبحث عن الجنه  وحسن الخاتمه ..وكما قلت لك مهما حدث فنحن على الحياد ...فان كانت الجنه لليهود ..فمن من المسلمون لا يبجل  ويحترم موسى عليه السلام ..وان كانت الجنه للمسيحيون ..فمن من المسلمون لا يحترم ويبجل المسيح ابن الطاهره البتول مريم عليهما السلام .....واعلم ان ما انت به الان يدل على عقلانيتك وصفاء قلبك فانت تريد البحث عن الحقيقه وهذا فى ذاته ما يدعو اليه دينك ...اعلم انك الان فى بحثك عن الحقيقه انك تاخذ صواب وحسنات ...فبهذا الشكل انت تتبع ما قال به نبيك ونما امرنا به القران ...." وانظرو فى خلق السماوات والارض افلا تعقلون "........
...وعلم ايضا ان رؤوس وعظماء الاسلام مرو بهذه الحاله وساذكر منهم " الشيخ محمد عبده " ...شك لكن لا تكون سفسطائيا .......
...............انتظرنى الساعه التاسعه كل يوم ...لا بد من الاحديث معا ...
السلام عليكم اخى يا سر .....ادعو الله ان يهديك باذن الله ......
...................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى   ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## assyrian girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

الي اخي العزيز اريد ان انصحك ان تقرا الكتاب المقدس واذا تريد معلومات اكثر يمكنك ان تسأل و نحن نكون في خدمتك سلام الرب معك:yaka:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

 ياسر عيوني .. ابحث .. و اسئل .. و لا تتبع شهوات او شغلات دنيوية .. الله روحاني .. فكل مل يصدر منه روحاني و مقدس .. ف ابحث انت عن الكلام المقدس الروحاني .. و وين ما توجدو .. تكون وجدت طريقك و دينك اللي تمشي عليه


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

أخ ياسر في البداية نرحب فيك في منتدانا 
ما هو هدفك بالحياة أهي الجنة الإسلامية التي وعدوك بها أم مكان أخر للسعادة الأبدية و الراحة في ملكوت السموات 
أخي العزيز كلنا مررنا بتجربتك و شقينا طريقنا فأدعوك لدراسة القرآن و الأحاديث و دراسة الكتاب المقدس أيضاً وصلي للرب الحقيقي أن يرشدك الى الطريق الفكرة هي يجب أن تعرف على أي طريق أنت تسير 
و تحتاج الى مزيد من الوقت فأفترح عليك يا عزيزي الدخول على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي و منتدى الرد الشبهات لمساعدتك في دراسة الكتاب المقدس و القرآن 

و ربنا ينور طريقك و عقلك


----------



## xxxl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

ياخ ياسر كما قلت لك من قبل عليك بالصلاة والقرآن واعتمد في دراستك للكتاب والسنة علي احد العلماء الموثوقين وادخل علي احد المواقع الاسلامية وابحث وستعلم حينها انك يجب ان تظل مسلما........
واسأل الله رب الارض والسماء ان يهديك وياخذ بيدك اليه اخذ الكرام عليه..........


----------



## Jacky (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> ياسر الحبيب ، سلام من الله عليك و رحمته و بركاته ، أما بعد فإنك تمر بما يمر به كل من يبحث عن الحقيقة إلى الله ، في الإسلام رسول الإسلام محمد و كتاب واحد إسمه القرآن و يؤمن كل المسلمين انه من الله،  يمكنك أن تقرأه و تبحث عن صدق ما فيه ، و في المسيحية الرسول هو إله ابن الله ، الإله هو الرسول و هو الفداء للبشرية ، و في المسيحية عشرات النسخ من الإنجيل مرفوض أكثرها لأن بها ذكر رسول الإسلام محمد و هي موجودة منذ أكثر من 300 سنة قبل ميلاد الرسول محمد و يبقى أربع كتب أخرى تختلف عن بعضها إختلافا بسيطا و هي ما يسميه المسيحيون الإنجيل ، و أيضا من الواجب أن أذكر لك أنه لايوجد كتاب واحد عند المسيحيين إسمه إنجيل عيسى إبن مريم ، فكل الأناجيل تنسب إلى غيره من الحواريون(أي تلاميذه)....
> الموضوع بسيط يا أخي في الله ... أسجد لله خاشعا و أطلب الصبر و الثبات و النور من الله وحده.
> 
> السلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره عليهم السلام جميعا ...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



Jacky قال:


> ياسر المصرى قال:
> 
> 
> > ، و في المسيحية عشرات النسخ من الإنجيل مرفوض أكثرها لأن بها ذكر رسول الإسلام محمد و هي موجودة منذ أكثر من 300 سنة قبل ميلاد الرسول محمد  ...
> ...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

و من ثم ايه فايدة ذكر محمد في كتاب المقدس؟؟
ما كان الله اختصر الطرق و ارسل محمد و بلاها خطة الفداء 
لان الله يعلم كل شي ولا احد يستطيع ان يغير كلمة واحدة من الله فكيف انتم تتهمون باننا حرفنا كتاب اليهود و كتابنا المقدس؟؟ و لماذا نفعل هذا؟ 

بصدق اني اشفق عليكم 
لكن سياتي يوووم تندموون عليه


----------



## Jacky (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*حرر بواسطة my rock*
* لانه نسخ و لصق*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*الاستاذ / Jacky  

لقد أتعبت نفسك بكل هذة المراجع التي لا تصلح إلا أن تكون وقوداَ لمدفئة.

المسيح الذي إفتدانا على الصليب قال :

يو 12:27  ....... .ولكن لاجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة. ( ساعة الصلب )

المسيح هو الذبيحة التي بحسب وإختيار الله
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 يو 19:30  فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل.ونكس راسه واسلم الروح

أكمل المسيح العمل  فلا حاجة لآخر بعدة ولا كلام بعد كلام المسيح.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 رؤ 22:18  لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع اقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ان كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب.

أي شخص يزيد على كلمات الوحي المقدس سيجلب على نفسة اللعّنة 

وإذا إتفقنا كلنا على أن الله له القوة على الكل فهو قادر أن يحفظ كلمته من التحريف

وإذا قال أحد أن الكتاب المقدس محرف فهو ينسب لله الضعف
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 مز 109:17  واحب اللعنة فأتته ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه.

يوجد أشخاص تحب اللعنة فتُزيد على كلمات الله 

كل من يفعل هذا سيحصد النتيجة

يوجد أشخاص  لا تسر  بالبركة فيصفون المسيح بما لا يليق به

فتتباعد عنهم البركة

سؤال:   هل تحب اللعنة ...... وتبغض البركة ؟*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

الى الاخي jacky
انا ما شفت اسم محمد على اللي انت اللي نقلته من الايات
افتراء و كذب
مش مهم يلا اسامحك
و انا انصحك ان تقرا رد الاخ fredyy


----------



## Tabitha (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



Jacky قال:


> وتعدد دائرة المعارف الأمريكية ( ENCYCLOPEDIA AMERCANA ,1959 )



وتطلع ايه اصلا دائرة المعارف الأمريكية ,,
طب ما أنا ممكن ادخل على الموقع ده وأكتب اللي انا عايزه وأجي أقولك 
دائرة المعارف بتقول ......





> أشهر الأناجيل الغير معترف بها والتي منها :



طب كويس انك قلت الغيرمعترف بها ....




> إنجيل توما _ إنجيل بطرس _ إنجيل باسيليوس _ إنجيل فيلب _ إنجيل ماتياس _ إنجيل برثولماوس _ إنجيل أندراوس _ إنجيل الانكراتيين _ إنجيل ثداوس _ إنجيل غمالائيل _ إنجيل أبللس _ رؤيا إستفانوس _ انجيل برنابا _ مخطوطات يهوذا .. وغيرها من الأناجيل .



منتهى العبط! بدليل اخر كلمة اللي بتقول وغيرها من الأناجيل!! 





> حتى ان المعترف به متغير طبقا للطائفة .. فكتاب الكاثوليك غير كتاب البرتوستانت غير كتاب الاقباط !



جهل! ومافيش كلمة تانية توصف هذا الكلام ...... 
واللي كتب المقال على أي أساس بيتكلم وهو جاهل لهذه الدرجة ،،،،





> يقول القس السابق عبدالأحد داود :
> ( إن هذه السبعة والعشرين سفراً أو الرسالة الموضوعة من قبل ثمانية كتاب لم تدخل في عداد الكتب المقدسة باعتبار مجموعة هيئتها بصورة رسمية إلا في القرن الرابع باقرار مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م . لذلك لم تكن أي من هذه الرسائل مصدقة لدى الكنيسة . . . وهناك أي في مجمع نيقية تم انتخاب الاناجيل الأربعة من بين أكثر من أربعين أو خمسين إنجيلاً ، وتم انتخاب الرسائل الإحدى والعشرين من رسائل العهد الجديد من بين رسائل لا تعد ولا تحصى ، وصودق عليها ، وكانت الهيئة التي اختارت العهد الجديد هي تلك الهيئة التي قالت بألوهية المسيح ، وكان اختيار كتب العهد الجديد على أساس رفض الكتب المسيحية المشتملة على تعاليم غير موافقة لعقيدة نيقية وإحراقها كلها ) [ الانجيل والصليب صفحة 14 ]




القس الأسبق عبد الأحد داود .. لو كان فعلاً قسيس هل فعلاً معلوماته كانت تبقى ضئيلة لهذه الدرجة عن المسيحية لدرجة إنه مايعرفش إيه السبب اللي إنعقد على شانه مجمع نيقية !!

أنا هاقولك القس ده حاجة من إتنين :

-يأما جاهل وعبيط

-يأما مافيش أصلاً واحد إسمه عبد الأحد داود (ويبقى هذا فقط خيال اللي كتب هذا الكلام)

+بإختصار شديد لفضح العته المغولي:
مجمع نيقية أقيم أساساً للرد على بدعة أريوس 
ووضعوا قانون الإيمان المسيحي . 




> إن أردت النسخة من هذا الإنجيل أرسل لي عنوانك و أنا أرسله لك ، أهلي في لبنان ما زالوا مسيحيين و هذا الكتاب وجدته لدى بعضهم.




قد كده دينكم ضعيف ،،، 
وبتستخدموا أساليب الكذب والخداع ،، 
بدليل انت بتقول وجدت هذا الكلام بكتاب عندهم !!
اتفضل الرابط الاصلي اللي انت سارق منه كل هذا الكلام ...... 
http://www.*********.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5060



> لا أريد سوى الحق ... و الله بعباده و رسله و كتبه أعلم



ربنا يهديكم ....


----------



## ايمن المصري (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...
اهلا اخ ياسر لقد حاولت ان ارسل لك رساله خاصه كما وعدتك ولكنك لا تقبل الرسائل الخاصه ...اتمنى ان تقبلها  ..كى نتحدث عن قرب ....
.........................................
ثانيا  ..اود ان ارد على ما قاله اخ دارك :
يرشدك الى الطريق الفكرة هي يجب أن تعرف على أي طريق أنت تسير 
و تحتاج الى مزيد من الوقت فأفترح عليك يا عزيزي الدخول على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي و منتدى الرد الشبهات لمساعدتك في دراسة الكتاب المقدس و القرآن 
.......................................
يقترح عليك ان تدخل منتدى الحوار الاسلامى ...وانا اعلم لماذا اقترح عليك ذلك ...فان دخلته سوف تزداد كرها للاسلام وهذ ما يريده .....نعم ستجد هزائم كثيره للمسلمين فى هذا المنتدى ولكن ليست لعدم مقدره الاسلام  على الرد  بل لان من يدير الموقع يكره الاسلام ......واظن تعرف ما اقصده....كما ان المسلمون فى هذا الموقع قليلون جدا ...لا يستطيعو ان يردون على هتافات وتحريفات جميع من بالموقع .....ولكننا نحاول ان نرد على معظم الاكاذيب .....كما ان فى هذا المنتدى ...علماء فى الدين المسيحى ....اما نحن فلا منا شيخ او داعيه فمعظمنا مجرد مسلمون لا يعرف كيف يرد بجداره لعدم المامه بكل دينه ......وساضرب لك مثلا : انا ابن 18 لا احفظ الا 3 اجزاء من القران  و30حديثا فقط لنبى ...ولكنى رغم كل ذلك احاول من تطوير نفسى اكثر واكثر لكى استطيع الرد عليهم ...واشكر هذا الموقع كثيرا لانه جعلنى ابحث فى دينى اكثر واكثر للرد على ما يقوله اصحابه ............اتمنى ان تبحث على جوجل وتكتب " اعجاز الدين الاسلامى "....ستجد صفحات لا تحصى ...وبعدها جرب واكتب " اعجاز الدين المسيحى "..ستجده يكتب لك عذرا ..تاكد من كتابه الكلمات الكلمات بشك صحيح 
.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*أ / ايمن المصري:
وساضرب لك مثلا : انا ابن 18 لا احفظ الا 3 اجزاء ........*

*إذا كانت معرفتك قليلة بهذا المقدار ..... كيف تنصح غيرك بإتباعك

اسمع ما يقولة الكتاب المقدس عن شخص مثلك :*

*مت 15:14  
اتركوهم.هم عميان قادة عميان.وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة.
 لو 6:39  
وضرب لهم مثلا.هل يقدر اعمى ان يقود اعمى.أما يسقط الاثنان في حفرة*

*معلش الصراحة راحة ...... هذا كلام الله ولا أستطيع تغييره

(أكبر منّك بيوم يعرف عنك بسنة)*

*الفرق بين 18 , 47 سنة = أيام كتير

فكم يكون الفرق في المعرفة*


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

إنـجـيــل  برنـا بـا ..
برنابا هو أحد التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) الملازمين لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، وصاحب الإنجيل الشاهد على الحق والشهيد من أجل كلمة الحق فكان جزاء هذا الإنجيل الطرد من الكتاب المقدس وذلك بقرار البابا جلاسيوس عام 492م ؛ لأنه يعارض الكتاب المقدس فيما يدّعونه بألوهية المسيح ، إلى أن جاء فيما بعد الراهب اللاتيني " فرامرينو " الذي حصل عليه من مكتبة البابوية وتوصل إلى مبتغاه عندما صار أحد المقربين إلى البابا "سكتش الخامس" فوجد في هذا الإنجيل أنه سَيُزعم أن عيسى هو ابن الله وسيبقى ذلك إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله فيصحح هذا الخطأ
يقول إنجيل برنابا في الباب   22 :
"وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله"


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الحادي عشر الفقرة رقم  22- 24 :
"فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية الذي لمّا أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب لأنه كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس والإيمان ، فأنضمّ إلى الربّ جمع غفير"


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

ورد في الفصل السادس والتسعون الفقرات من 1-15 صفحة 146 
(1)	ولما انتهت الصلاة قال الكاهن بصوت عال : " قف يا يسوع لأنه يجب علينا أن نعرف من أنت تسكيناً لامتنا "

 (2) أجاب يسوع : " أنا يسوع بن مريم من نسل داود ، بشر مائت ويخاف الله وأطلب أن لا يعطى الإكرام والمجد إلا لله "

 (3) أجاب الكاهن : انه مكتوب في كتاب موسى أن الهنا سيرسل لنا مسيّا الذي سيأتي ليخبرنا بما يريد الله وسيأتي للعالم برحمة الله

 (4) لذلك أرجوك أن تقول لنا الحق هل أنت مسيّا الله ) تعني رسول الله ( الذي ننتظره ؟

 (5) أجاب يسوع : حقاً أن الله وعد هكذا ولكني لست هو لأنه خلق قبلي وسيأتي بعدي

 (6) أجاب الكاهن إننا نعتقد من كلامك وآياتك على كل حال أنك نبي وقدوس الله

 (7) لذلك أرجوك بإسم اليهودية كلها وإسرائيل أن تفيدنا حباً في الله بأية كيفيه سيأتي مسيّا

 (8) أجاب يسوع لعمر الله الذي تقف بحضرته نفسي أنّي لست مسيّا الذي تنتظره كل قبائل الأرض كما وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم قائلاّ : بنسلك أبارك كل قبائل الأرض

 (9) ولكن عندما يأخذني الله من العالم سيثير الشيطان مرة أخرى هذه الفتنة الملعونة بأن يحمل عادم التقوى على الاعتقاد بأني الله وابن الله

 (10) فيتنجّس بسبب هذا كلامي وتعليمي حتى لا يكاد يبقى ثلاثون مؤمناً

 (11) حينئذٍ يرحم الله العالم ويرسل رسوله الذي خلق كل الأشياء لأجله

 (12) الذي سيأتي من الجنوب بقوّة وسيبيد الأصنام وعبدة الأصنام

 (13) وسينتزع من الشيطان سلطته على البشر

 (14) وسيأتي برحمة الله لخلاص الذين يؤمنون به

 (15)  وسيكون من يؤمن بكلامه مباركاً


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

إنجيل برنابا
 الفصل السابع والتسعون الفقرات من 4-10

فقال حينئذٍ يسوع  :
"إن كلامكم لا يعزيني لأنه يأتي ظلام حيث ترجون النور ولكن تعزيتي هي في مجيء الرسول الذي سيبيد كل رأي كاذب فيّ وسيمتدّ دينه ويعمّ العالم بأسره لأنه هكذا وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم وأن ما يعزيني هو أن لا نهاية لدينه لأن الله سيحفظه صحيحاً
أجاب الكاهن : أيأتي رسل آخرون بعد مجيء رسول الله ؟
فأجاب يسوع
لا يأتي بعده أنبياء صادقون مرسلون من الله، ولكن يأتي عدد غفير من الأنبياء الكذبة وهو ما يحزنني لأن الشيطان سيثيرهم بحكم الله العادل فيتسترون بدعوى إنجيلي"


في الفقرات من 13-18

فقال حينئذٍ الكاهن : ماذا يسمّى مسيّا وما هي العلامة التي تعلن مجيئه؟
أجاب يسوع
إن اسم مسيّا عجيب لأن الله نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال الله : اصبر يا محمد لأنّي لأجلك أريد أن اخلق الجنّه ، العالم وجماً غفيراً من الخلائق التي أهبها لك حتى أن من يباركك يكون مباركاً ومن يلعنك يكون ملعوناً ومتى أرسلتك إلى العالم أجعلك رسولي للخلاص وتكون كلمتك صادقة حتّى أن السماء والأرض تهنان ولكن إيمانك لا يهن أبداً إن اسمه المبارك محمّد
حينئذٍ رفع الجمهور أصواتهم قائلين :
يا الله أرسل لنا رسولك ، يا محمد تعال سريعاً لخلاص العالم


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

يقول مطران الموصل السابق الذي هداه الله للإسلام ، وهو البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود الآشوري (في كتابه : محمد في الكتاب المقدس - 19) : إن النشيد الشائع


المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض السلام ، وبالناس المسرة

لم تكن هكذا ، بل كانت :
 المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض إسلام ، وللناس أحمد

طبعا هذا بروفيسور و مطران  سابق و اعلم منى و منك فى امر كهذا و لكن دعونا لا نقتنع الا بالكتابات الالهية من الكتب المقدسة نفسها


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

 إنـجـيــل يـهـــوذا..

أحد المخطوطات الأثرية أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا حديثا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى أي قبل ظهور الاسلام بزمن بعيد و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا وقد اعتبر يهوذا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح، تقر المخطوطات ان السيد المسيح قال ليهوذا انه سيختلف عن بقية التلاميذ لانه الوحيد الذي سيشبهه ..
فى العقيدة الاسلامية نعلم ان من خان المسيح جعله الله مشابها للمسيح فأخذه اليهود و صلبوه بدلا من المسيح الذي انجده الله و رفعه فى السماء .
فى العقيدة المسيحية نعلم ان من خان المسيح هو يهوذا .
تلك المخطوطات تؤكد شيئين ..
الاول : من رأى يهوذا و هو يصلب عقابا له على خيانته تخيل انه المسيح ..
الثاني : صدق الاسلام الذي جاءت رسالته بعد تلك المخطوطات بزمن بعيد و التى لم يتم اكتشافها الا من منذ زمن قريب ..


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

مقتطفات من التوراة و الانجيل المعترف بها ..
في سفر أشعيا:
"إني جعلت أمرك محمدا , يا محمد يا قدوس الرب , اسمك موجود من الأبد"
و قد ذكرت كلمة ( محمد ) بالنص 




التوراة العبرانية في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر حبقوق:

"وامتلأت الأرض من تحميد أحمد , ملك بيمينه رقاب الأمم"

وفي النسخة المطبوعة في لندن قديما سنة 1848 , والأخرى المطبوعة في بيروت سنة 1884 , والنسخ القديمة تجد في سفر حبقوق النص في غاية الصراحة والوضوح
"لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد , وامتلأت الأرض من حمده , ... زجرك في الأنهار , واحتدام صوتك في البحار , يا محمد أدن , لقد رأتك الجبال فارتاعت"
سفر التثنية الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثون:
"أقبل الرب من سيناء , وأشرق لهم من سعير , وتجلى من جبل فاران"

وسيناء هي الموضع الذي كلم الله فيه موسى , وساعير الموضع الذي أوحى الله فيه لعيسى , وفاران هي جبال مكة التى اوحى الله فيها لسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

إنجيل متى : 31:
"قال لهم يسوع(32) أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا. لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره"

ابراهيم عليه السلام له ولدان .. اسحق و اسماعيل عليهم السلام
خرج من نسل اسحق انبياء اسرائيل .. يعقوب و يوسف و ايوب و موسى و هارون و الياس و اليسع و داوود و سليمان وزكريا و يحيى و عيسى عليهم كلهم السلام

طبقا لكل ما ذكر ان النبوة تنتقل الى امة غير بنى اسرائيل و لكن من نفس نسل ابراهيم
أي انها تنتقل من نسل اسحق الى نسل اسماعيل عليهم السلام
و هذا ما حدث مع سيدنا محمد فنسبه الاتى
هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب (شيبة) بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غاب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر (قريش) بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن عدنان بن مضر بن نذار بن عدنان من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام بن إبراهيم الخليل


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

إنجيل يوحنا 11..
في قول عيسى عليه السلام وهو يخاطب أصحابه
"لكني أقول لكم إنه من الخير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي"

وكلمة المعزي أصلها منقول عن الكلمة اليونانية (باراكلي طوس) المحرفة عن الكلمة (بيركلوطوس) التي تعني محمد أو أحمد.

هذا اقل القليل من العبارات و البشارات التى وجدت فى الكتاب المقدس و عرضناها هنا على سبيل اعطاء المثال لا الحصر ..


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

أما من الكتاب المقدس :
 ابن الجارية سأجعله امة
 (سفر التكوين 21/13 )
المقصود بالجارية هي السيدة هاجر عليها السلام
و ابنها الوحيد هو سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام
و لم يخرج من كل سلالته الا نبي واحد
محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , النبي الوحيد من سلاله اسماعيل عليه السلام
امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , امة الاسلام التى يؤمن بها ملايين البشر حول العالم اجمع .


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب (شيبة) بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غاب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر (قريش) بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن عدنان بن مضر بن نذار بن عدنان من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام بن إبراهيم الخليل
 هذه كانت البشارة لسيدتنا هاجر .. و قد تحققت


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

بالنسبة للمسلمين .. فإن مسألة الدين واضحة تماما لهم ..
لا نؤمن الا بالقران ..
نؤمن بالتوراة التى انزلت علي سيدنا موسى عليه السلام و نؤمن بالانجيل الذى انزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام و لكننا نؤمن بتحريفهما ( بعض المسيحيين و اليهود انفسهم يؤمنون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس اضغط هنا ) فنحن لا نعرف من اصح من بين كل الاناجيل ..
 و مسألة البشارات انما هى ما رواه لنا القساوسة الذين اعلنوا اسلامهم من ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مذكور فى الانجيل و التوراة و عندما يأتى ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون هذا هو النبي الذي بشرنا الله به ..
[ ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين ءامنوا الـذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وإنهم لا يستكبرون واذا سمعوا ما أنزل الى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا امنا فاكتبنا مع الشهدين ومالنا لا نـؤمن باللّه وما جاءنا من الحق ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصلحين فأثبهم اللّه بما قالوا جنت تجرى من تحتها الانهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزآء المـحسنين] ( المائدة 81-85 )
هذه الاية انزلت  بسبب القساوسة الحبشيين الذين سمعوا القران فبكوا كثيرا ثم قالوا هذا ما كنا ننتظره من الله و اسلموا و اسلم ملكهم ايضا  .
اليوم نتساءل عن الانجيل و التوراة التى ذكرها لنا القساوسة الذين اسلموا .. ايا منهم هو الذي ذكر بشارة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ يوجد لدينا عدد هائل من الاناجيل ولا نعرف ايهم الصحيح فعلا لنقرأ تلك البشارات التى قال القساوسة انها موجودة فى كتبهم .
 وتعدد دائرة المعارف الأمريكية ( Encyclopedia Amercana ,1959 ) أشهر الأناجيل الغير معترف بها والتي منها : 
إنجيل توما _ إنجيل بطرس _ إنجيل باسيليوس _ إنجيل فيلب _ إنجيل ماتياس _ إنجيل برثولماوس _ إنجيل أندراوس _ إنجيل الانكراتيين _ إنجيل ثداوس _ إنجيل غمالائيل _ إنجيل أبللس _ رؤيا إستفانوس _ انجيل برنابا _ مخطوطات يهوذا ..  وغيرها من الأناجيل . 
حتى ان المعترف به متغير طبقا للطائفة .. فكتاب الكاثوليك غير كتاب البرتوستانت غير كتاب الاقباط !


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

http://www.freewebtown.com/chose_islam/arabic/contra.html


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



jesus=love قال:


> Jacky قال:
> 
> 
> > ايه الافتراء ده
> ...


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

إنـجـيــل برنـا بـا ..
برنابا هو أحد التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) الملازمين لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، وصاحب الإنجيل الشاهد على الحق والشهيد من أجل كلمة الحق فكان جزاء هذا الإنجيل الطرد من الكتاب المقدس وذلك بقرار البابا جلاسيوس عام 492م ؛ لأنه يعارض الكتاب المقدس فيما يدّعونه بألوهية المسيح ، إلى أن جاء فيما بعد الراهب اللاتيني " فرامرينو " الذي حصل عليه من مكتبة البابوية وتوصل إلى مبتغاه عندما صار أحد المقربين إلى البابا "سكتش الخامس" فوجد في هذا الإنجيل أنه سَيُزعم أن عيسى هو ابن الله وسيبقى ذلك إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله فيصحح هذا الخطأ
يقول إنجيل برنابا في الباب 22 :
"وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله"


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

لماذا تخافون من كلامي و تقومون بمسحه ، أليس هذا دليل على كل شيء


----------



## Basilius (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*




> وتعدد دائرة المعارف الأمريكية ( ENCYCLOPEDIA AMERCANA ,1959 ) أشهر الأناجيل الغير معترف بها والتي منها :
> إنجيل توما _ إنجيل بطرس _ إنجيل باسيليوس _ إنجيل فيلب _ إنجيل ماتياس _ إنجيل برثولماوس _ إنجيل أندراوس _ إنجيل الانكراتيين _ إنجيل ثداوس _ إنجيل غمالائيل _ إنجيل أبللس _ رؤيا إستفانوس _ انجيل برنابا _ مخطوطات يهوذا .. وغيرها من الأناجيل .



وكل دول فيهم بشارة بمحمد ؟؟؟ هل قراتهم ؟؟؟ او هل المتخلف الصغير عبد الاحد قراهم ؟؟
اشك انة قراهم بعد فضيحة السكوت عن المهاترات التي قالها في البشارة المزعومة بمحمد في الانجيل و بعد الرد علية هرب مثل الفار الصغير 
روح يا بابا لو كن شاطر المواضيع بالبشارة بمحمد المزعوم موجودة في قسم الرد عن الشبهات و اتوقع انك ستكون مثل كل اخواتك ناقلين من اشخاص جهلة امثال عبد الاحد الفار الهارب 
روح وورينا شطارتك لو قدرت تجاوب على الردود 





> يقول القس السابق عبدالأحد داود :
> ( إن هذه السبعة والعشرين سفراً أو الرسالة الموضوعة من قبل ثمانية كتاب لم تدخل في عداد الكتب المقدسة باعتبار مجموعة هيئتها بصورة رسمية إلا في القرن الرابع باقرار مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م . لذلك لم تكن أي من هذه الرسائل مصدقة لدى الكنيسة . . . وهناك أي في مجمع نيقية تم انتخاب الاناجيل الأربعة من بين أكثر من أربعين أو خمسين إنجيلاً ، وتم انتخاب الرسائل الإحدى والعشرين من رسائل العهد الجديد من بين رسائل لا تعد ولا تحصى ، وصودق عليها ، وكانت الهيئة التي اختارت العهد الجديد هي تلك الهيئة التي قالت بألوهية المسيح ، وكان اختيار كتب العهد الجديد على أساس رفض الكتب المسيحية المشتملة على تعاليم غير موافقة لعقيدة نيقية وإحراقها كلها ) [ الانجيل والصليب صفحة 14 ]
> ما الدليل ان الاناجيل الاربعة هم الاناجيل الحقيقية ؟
> لا يوجد دليل .. فقط قرار المجمع لانه يتعارض مع مبادئ بولس ..



ايها الكذاب المدلس عبد الاحد يامن لم تكن قس اساسا 
فضحت نفسك بنفسك .... مجمع نيقية ايها الحاهل عقد لضحض شبهات الاريوسيين و هرطقاتهم ايها الجاهل يا من تفضح نفسك في كل مقالة تنشرها عن المسيحية 
والا فلتاتي بدليل من اباء ما قبل نيقية ؟ هل تعرفهم ؟ ام كالعادة جاهل ؟





> إنـجـيــل برنـا بـا ..
> برنابا هو أحد التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) الملازمين لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام


_*ايها الجاهل الصغير *_
_*برنابا لم يكن من ضمن تلاميذ المسيح ....يا جاهل انت و عبد الاحد*_






> فكان جزاء هذا الإنجيل الطرد من الكتاب المقدس وذلك بقرار البابا جلاسيوس عام 492م


انجيل برنابا لم يكن لة وجود قبل القرن الخامس عشر 
لم يظهر قبل القرن الخامس عشر .... وابقى سلملي على فرومارينو 
كل كلمة تضعها تثبت جهلك و انك منقاد وراء اعمى 
خلى الاعمى الجاهل يثبت كلامة ان قدر 





> يقول إنجيل برنابا في الباب 22 :
> "وسيبقى هذا إلى أن يأتي محمد رسول الله الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع للذين يؤمنون بشريعة الله"
> وقد اسلم فرامرينو وعمل على نشر هذا الإنجيل الذي حاربته الكنيسة بين الناس كما ذكر ذلك الدكتور المسيحي خليل سعادة في مقدمة ترجمته لإنجيل برنابا ..



فرومارينو المسلم اسلم يا جدعان ... كبروا يا اخوة 
يابني جهلكم الغبي اتفضح خلاص من اول كلمة .... برنابا كان من تالاميذ المسيح !!! يالا الغباء المتقع و العمى القلبي و البصري 





> وأمّا برنابا فكما ذكرته كتب العهد الجديد ، يتضح من خلالها أنّه رجل صادق ومن أكثر التلاميذ الحواريين ورعاً وحفظا للوصايا والتعاليم إذ ورد في سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الحادي عشر الفقرة رقم 22- 24 :
> "فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية الذي لمّا أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب لأنه كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس والإيمان ، فأنضمّ إلى الربّ جمع غفير"


غباء .... جهل ..... تدليس ..... عمى .....
اتفضلوا يا جماعة اللي بيسمي نفسة قسيس سابق هذا الصغير المتخلف عبد الاحد يقول ان برنابا كان من تلاميذ المسيح و مش بس كدة دة كمان بيفضح جهلة و جهل هذا الشخص الناقل منة بلا اي علم مجرد اعمى منقاد ورا اعمى مثل قطيع الغنم بالظبط 
ايها الجاهل اللذي لم يكن قسيسا في يوم من الايام النص اللذي تستشهد بة يخفس بك و بجهلك و بخبثك اسفل سافلين ..... عارف ولا مش عارف يا جاهل ؟ 
برنابا من الحواريين ؟؟؟؟؟ طيب اتحداك انك تطلعلي من النص اللي جايبة من العهد الجديد يا جاهل ان برنابا كان من تلاميذ المسيح 
يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااهل 





> وفيما يلي نورد بعض ما تضمنته صفحات هذا الكتاب المضطهد
> 
> ورد في الفصل السادس والتسعون الفقرات من 1-15 صفحة 146
> (1) ولما انتهت الصلاة قال الكاهن بصوت عال : " قف يا يسوع لأنه يجب علينا أن نعرف من أنت تسكيناً لامتنا "
> ...



حيرتونا معاكم يا جهلة يا مدلسين و انت يا يجاهل ايضا 
هو محمد هو المسيا ولا الرسول ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وابقى سلملي على الخنزير اللي هينزل نكح في محمدك في قبرة و سيقول محمد بنفسة يا مسيح يا ديان انقذني 





> إنجيل متى : 31:
> "قال لهم يسوع(32) أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا. لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره"


 

ايها المدلس 
اي تفسير لنصوص الكتاب المقدس على هواك سيحذف فورا 
منتظر التفاسير المسيحية للنص اذا كنت اساسا تعلمها 
ولكنك مثل عبد الاحد جاهل وصغير 

فاين برنابا اللذي تقول عنة انة احد تلاميذ المسيح يا من استشهدت بنص و فضح جهلك و زيفك 



> لماذا تخافون من كلامي و تقومون بمسحه ، أليس هذا دليل على كل شيء


المشكلة ان لما يبقى انسان جاهل و في نفس الوقت يعتبر جهلة حجة دامغة على المسيحية يبقى يتحذف ردة ..... 




> مسألة البشارات انما هى ما رواه لنا القساوسة الذين اعلنوا اسلامهم من ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مذكور فى الانجيل و التوراة و عندما يأتى ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون هذا هو النبي الذي بشرنا الله به ..


اتحداك ان ترد و تناقش المواضيع التي تتكلم عن البشارة بمحمدك المزعوم لو قدرت هي في قسم الرد عن الشبهات


----------



## Jacky (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



avada Cadavra قال:


> [/size
> 
> يكفينا فخرا أن ديننا واضح وضوح الشمس ، قرآن لا يحرف (إعجاز من الرب المقدس) و رسول كريم أمين ذكرته كتبكم و كل الكتب التي أوردت ذكرها ...
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



Jacky قال:


> avada Cadavra قال:
> 
> 
> > [/size
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*Jacky  ,  xxxl*

*إذا أردت أن تُحترم لابد أن تحترم الآخرين 

يجب أن تحفظ شفتيك عن التكلم بالكذب

ملحوظة :

عندما يتكلم الله يجب أن يكون كلامة واضح وبكل اللغات 

وليس بالعربي (كأن الله لايعرف إلا العربي) مع الإعتزار ....
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 ......لو تموت و يطإلك عرء .....

ممكن هذا يكون حالكما إنتما ...

لكننا لنا سلام الله الذي لا تعرفاه أنتما

أسف لا يوجد في كلامكما مادة للحديث أو النقاش

فالكلام أجوف ينم على عدم المعرفة*


----------



## Tabitha (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

احتمال كبير ان الاخ علامات غلط والاخت جاكي سنهم صغير ..... 

الأخت جاكي تصقف وتسرق بعض المشاركات المواقع المحمدية والاخ علامات غلط يقول لها برافو 

لو تاخدي بالك يا اخت جاكي ... الكلام بتاع سيادتك اترد عليه .... بس انتي ليه متجاهلاه 

اين ردك ؟؟ ولا انت مابتعرفش غير انك بس تعمل كوبي من مواقع معوقة وتنقلها على هنا .... 

مستنيين ردك إذا وجد ... 

ربنا ينور قلبك .


----------



## Tabitha (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

احتمال كبير ان الاخ علامات غلط والاخت جاكي سنهم صغير ..... 

الأخت جاكي تصقف وتسرق بعض المشاركات المواقع المحمدية والاخ علامات غلط يقول لها برافو 

لو تاخدي بالك يا اخت جاكي ... الكلام بتاع سيادتك اترد عليه .... بس انتي ليه متجاهلاه 

اين ردك ؟؟ ولا انت مابتعرفش غير انك بس تعمل كوبي من مواقع معوقة وتنقلها على هنا .... 

مستنيين ردك إذا وجد ... 

الرب ينور حياتك ،،،،


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



fredyyy قال:


> *Jacky  ,  xxxl*
> 
> *إذا أردت أن تُحترم لابد أن تحترم الآخرين
> 
> ...



عزيزي انت تقول "إذا أردت أن تُحترم لابد أن تحترم الآخرين 

يجب أن تحفظ شفتيك عن التكلم بالكذب" لكن هنا في المنتدي من يقول"سب محمد حرية شخصية" فقل لي اين الاحترام في هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟!!!!!
وقل لي ايضا هل الكتاب المقدس نزل مترجما بجميع اللغات ام بلغة واحدة؟؟؟!!!
وقل لي من كتب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟وهل قال الله انه صاحب هذا الكتاب الموجود بين ايديكم الان؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*عند الرد على مشاركة أحد لا تذكر له ما يتكلم به الآخرون 

كي يكون ردك هادفا
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــَ*

*وقل لي ايضا هل الكتاب المقدس نزل مترجما بجميع اللغات ام بلغة واحدة؟؟؟!!!*

*الكتا المقدس نزل (لا أعرف هذة الكلمة)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــَ*

*وقل لي من كتب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟*

*مكتوب
 2بط 1:21  لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــَ*

*وهل قال الله انه صاحب هذا الكتاب الموجود بين ايديكم الان؟؟؟؟ *

*لقد عرفنا قوة وتأثير كلمات الكتاب المقدس

لذا تأكدنا أن الله صاحبة

(إن لم تزق حلاوة التفاح مثلاَ فلا تبدي رأياَ فيه)*


----------



## anass 357 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> انا مسلم ولدت مسلما وعشت حياتى طولا وعرضا واكثر اصدقائى مسيحيين ثم فجأة وجدت ضجة وخلافات بيننا ما سببهافتاه عقلى ولم استطع ان اعرف من على حق انتم ام المسلمون فانالا اريدالا ان ادخل الجنةمن اى طريق حتى لو كنت مسيحيافارجو ان يخاطبنى رجلا حكيم ويقنعنى بالجنة فىاى طريق



إذا أردت أن تعرف الطريق الحق
اعرف دينك حقاً ليس مايحكيه لك الآخرون
عندها لن تشك في دينك و ستعرف الجنة في الأولى قبل الآخرة
لدي كلام كثير لأقنعك لكن سيحذف
آسف على التطفل


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



fredyyy قال:


> *عند الرد على مشاركة أحد لا تذكر له ما يتكلم به الآخرون
> 
> كي يكون ردك هادفا
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــَ*
> ...



ان ردودي كلها لا تجرح احد ......
وثانيا انا هاعيد السؤال: هل كتب الكتاب المقدس اول ما كتب بلغة واحدة؟؟؟؟
وسؤال اخر : ما هو وجه الاعجاز الكتاب الموجود بين ايديكم الان؟؟؟؟ فالقرآن مثلا به اعجاز لغوي....
(إن لم تزق حلاوة التفاح مثلاَ فلا تبدي رأياَ فيه) هذا ايضا بالنسبة للقرآن.....


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*xxxL*

*أنا لم أكلمك إلا عن الكتاب المقدس 

وإذا كان هناك موضوع آخر فمكانه ليس هنا*


----------



## استفانوس (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



> فالقرآن مثلا به اعجاز لغوي....
> (إن لم تزق حلاوة التفاح مثلاَ فلا تبدي رأياَ فيه) هذا ايضا بالنسبة للقرآن.....


*اخي الفاضل 
هذا الكلام مكانه في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي 
وليس هنا
انك وعدتني ان تحترم قوانين المنتدى​*


----------



## xxxl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

انا قلت القرآن به اعجاز لغوي للتوضيح فقط ولم اقصد المخالفة اصلا ....
وما هو وجه الاعجاز في كتابكم؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## xxxl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



استفانوس قال:


> *اخي الفاضل
> هذا الكلام مكانه في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
> وليس هنا
> انك وعدتني ان تحترم قوانين المنتدى​*



انا قلت القرآن به اعجاز لغوي للتوضيح فقط ولم اقصد المخالفة اصلا ....
وما هو وجه الاعجاز في كتابكم؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*xxxl
وما هو وجه الاعجاز في كتابكم؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*قمة الإعجاز .... أنه يغير .... وله سلطان على المؤمنين 

فهي ليست كلمات حبر على ورق 

تغير الخطي الى مؤمن 

تغير السارق الى معطـي

تغير المقيد بالإدمان وتحرره

تغير الجاهل وتجعــله حكيــماَ

تغير قلب الانسان وتطهره من النجاسة

تغير المتخاصم مع الله الى متصـالح معــه

تغير القاتل الى من يساعد الناس على الحياة*


----------



## ياسر المصرى (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

اشكر اخوانى المسلمين على حجتكم القوية واقناعكم لى وازالة الغمامة من على وجهى لقد انرتم طريقى وانقذتمونى من سؤ ء عقلىواحمد الله على اسلامى واقول لاخوانى المسيحين لاتملكون الحجة لاقناع احد بدينكم لانى كنت فى زلةولم اقتنع بردودكم[/SIZE[COLOR="magenta[COLOR="Blue"]"]]( اشهد ان لا اله الا الله   وان محمد رسول الله[/COLOR][/COLOR])


----------



## ياسر المصرى (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

اشكر اخوانى المسلمين على حجتكم القوية واقناعكم لى وازالة الغمامة من على وجهى لقد انرتم طريقى وانقذتمونى من سؤ ء عقلىواحمد الله على اسلامى واقول لاخوانى المسيحين لاتملكون الحجة لاقناع احد بدينكم لانى كنت فى زلةولم اقتنع بردودكم[/SIZE[COLOR="magenta[COLOR="Blue"]"]]( اشهد ان لا اله الا الله   وان محمد رسول الله[/COLOR][/COLOR])


----------



## Basilius (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*




> اشكر اخوانى المسلمين على حجتكم القوية


 
*نعم حجج قوية ...*
*حجج قوية مثل برنابا تلميذ المسيح *
*حجج قوية مثل الجهل المدقع مثل هذا الفار اللذي رمى كلمتين لعبد الاحد المتخلف ثم لم يستطع الرد اساسا *
*حجج قوية مثل هذا المتخلف عبد الاحد اللذي لا يعلم اساسا ماهو مجمع نيقية *
*كما قلت من قبل *
*اعمى يقود اعمى *
*كقطيع غنم اعمى *





> واقول لاخوانى المسيحين لاتملكون الحجة لاقناع احد بدينكم لانى كنت فى زلةولم اقتنع بردودكم


 
*عادي يا عزيزي *
*عينة هذا الاعمى الناقل من المتخلف عبد الاحد كثيرة و انت منهم *
*تدخل المسيحية او لا تدخلها هذا لا يعنينا بالمرة فهذة علاقة بينك و بين الله ولن احضر سيف و اضعة على رقبتك او ااخذ منك جزية لكي تكون مسيحيا مثلما فعل البهائم الهمج  *


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

انت واحد من التلاتة دول

xxxl
او
سلام ونعمة 
او
ايمن المصري  

"
"
بيتهيألي ايمن المصري ،،


----------



## sunny man (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

أخى الحبيب. يا من تبحث عن الحقيقة و الراحة الأبدية. اقرأ الكتب و قارن بنفسك. حاول أن تعرف من هو الله.


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*أعزائي :

لقد كانت فرصة عظيمة للإخبار عن:

المسيح الفادي 

الكلمة المُقدسة  المُغيّرة 

الطريق الوحيد للخلاص من عبودية الخطية

وليمضي صاحب السؤال في طريقه حزيناَ ولا عزاء


 2كو 2:16 
***  لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ولاولئك رائحة حياة لحياة....... ****


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .........

.............الرد على ما قاله الاخ فريدي ...........
إذا كانت معرفتك قليلة بهذا المقدار ..... كيف تنصح غيرك بإتباعك

اسمع ما يقولة الكتاب المقدس عن شخص مثلك :

مت 15:14 
اتركوهم.هم عميان قادة عميان.وان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة.
لو 6:39 
وضرب لهم مثلا.هل يقدر اعمى ان يقود اعمى.أما يسقط الاثنان في حفرة

معلش الصراحة راحة ...... هذا كلام الله ولا أستطيع تغييره

(أكبر منّك بيوم يعرف عنك بسنة)

الفرق بين 18 , 47 سنة = أيام كتير
...........................................
اهلا اخ فريدي طبا انا معك فى معظم كلامك ...لكن المعرفه مش بالضروره تكون مرتبطه بالسن مثل ما بتقول ....وانت يعنى عايز تقول لى انك عمرك 47سنه يبقى لازم اتبع دينك ...طب ليه ..اعرف واحد يهودى عمره 70سنه  ايه رايك تجى نتبعه ..هههههههههههههه...نعم معرفتى قليله لكن واضحه وتكفى لان اكون مسلم ...
..........
 إذا كانت معرفتك قليلة بهذا المقدار ..... كيف تنصح غيرك بإتباعك..............

نعم معرفتى قليله  لك متاكد مئه فى المئه ومطمئن الى ان دينى على صواب ...ان كانت معرفتى قليله فده عيب فيه ...وعلى العموم انا بفضلكم كل يوم بتزيد معلوماتى .....طب ايه رايك ما دمت انت الكبير فهمنا الثالوث الاقدس بس بشرك ..انا راجل لا يؤمن الا بالعلم ..يعنى فهمهانى مثلا بقوانين ارسطو البديهيه ..او حتى بالرياضيات 1+1=2 ....اما الافلام الهندى دى ما بتدخل دماغى ....خلينا على ارض الواقع ...ولا ايه رايك متنسى القديم وخلينا فى الحاضر وتدينى شويه اعجاز من عندكو .....قدام كل طلاب المنتدى ....ايه رايك ...انا اكتب 10 اعجازات  علميه ..وانت تكتب اعجاز واحد ...ويحاول كل منا ابطال اعجازات الاخر او الاعتراف بانه حق ...منافسه شريفه يعنى .....اتفقنا يا فريدي ....
..............

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...
.
...........................الرد على ما قاله اخ جيسوس......
و من ثم ايه فايدة ذكر محمد في كتاب المقدس؟؟
ما كان الله اختصر الطرق و ارسل محمد و بلاها خطة الفداء 
  ...........................................................................
ساوضح لك لماذا ارسل الله لكل زمن رسول ....
اولا وكما اثبت العلم ..لقد كان الانسان بدائى ..ياكل الحشائش ..واخذ فى التطور تدريبيجيا ..الا ان جاء عصر الكمبيوتر والانتر نت ....وبما ان الله عادل فلن يكلف الانسان اكثر من طاقته ...لذلك انذل شريعته على اجزاء ..فجاء ادم عليه السلام بالجزء الاول من شريعه الله ...وبعدها جاء نوح عليه السلام ..وجاء بشريعه تتضمن شريعه ادم واضافات لها وهكذا الى ان جاء موسى عليه السلام بالتوراه ...وهى تشمل كل الشرائع التى قبلها ..التى فقدت وضاعت مضافه اليها الجديد ....ثم بعد ذلك يتم نسيان وتحريف وضياع التوراه فياتى المسيح عليه السلام ..بالانجيل ...الذى يشمل التوراه الحقه التى ضاعت وحرفت ...الى مزيد من الاضافات .....ويضيع الانجيل ويتم تحريفه ..ثم ياتى نبينا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ..لكى ياتى بالقران ..الذى يشمل  كل الشرائع الماضيه ولكن بطريقه تتسم مع عقول زمانه ....وبذلك تتم شريعه لله ...ولكن الله فى هذه المره لن يوكل البشر لكى يحفظوها كما حدث فى التوراه والانجيل ...بل هو الذى حفظها ..."وان له لحافظون "صدق الله العظيم .....دليلى ..ستجد القران والسنه النبويه بها كل شىء ذكر فى التوراه او الانجيل ...من صفات اخلاقيه وغيرها من الاشياء الجميله التتى ترتقى بالانسانيه ....ولك قدج تجد اشياء فى القران لن تجدها فى غيره من الكتب ....مثال :علم المواريث ...
سؤال:لماذا مسيحو امريكا يطلقون رغم ان الطلاق محرم عندكم ..لماذا تركو شريعتهم وجائو الى شريعه الاسلام ...ما معنى ان اكثر الناس علما وتطور يرفضون بعض احكام دينهم ...اليس معناه ان هذه الشريعه لا تتسم ولا تتماشى مع هذا الزمان ...
..............................................................................
ويقول الاخ جيسوس ايضا:\
لان الله يعلم كل شي ولا احد يستطيع ان يغير كلمة واحدة من الله فكيف انتم تتهمون باننا حرفنا كتاب اليهود و كتابنا المقدس؟؟ و لماذا نفعل هذا؟ 
.........المااااال ...النفوووز.....
بعد ان جاء المسيح عليه السلام ..رفض اليهود وحاخاماتهم ان يفقدو سلطانهم وادعو على المسيح وامه ما ليس فيهم ....ولكن الله القادر على كل شىء نصر المسيح وانتشر دينه ..وبعد ان تم تحريفه ...جاء محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ..ففعلتم ما فعله اليهود ....ولكن الله القادر ..فعل نفس الشىء مع نبينا لانه حق ..فانتشر الاسلا فى جميع انحاء العالم ....ان كان نبينا كما تدعون فلماذا الله لم يوقفه عند حده ...ويمنع انتشار الاسلام ..ويجعله محصور فى بلد معينه كما هو الحال مع الديانات الوثيه البوزيه والسيخيه وغيرها .......لماذا ؟............لكى يظل الراهب او البابا  فى سطوته وسلطانه ولكى تقبل يده ....قل لى ما الفرق بينكم وبين اليهود فى هذا الموقف وما يضمن لى انكم ليسو كاليهود فى هذا الموقف وانكم على حق ....

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .............

...................الرد على بعض ما قاله اخ افادا..........
كل دول فيهم بشارة بمحمد ؟؟؟ هل قراتهم ؟؟؟ او هل المتخلف الصغير عبد الاحد قراهم ؟؟
.............ههههههههههههه...من امتى بقى متخلف ؟؟......من قبل ما يعلن اسلامه ولا بعد ولا ايه بالضبط ......ما معنى ان قساوستكم وكبرائكم الذين يعلمون اكثر منك فى المسيحيه ...ان يعلونو اسلامهم ...تفتكر زوجه الراهب  الى اسلمت ..وبعديها قامت القيامه فى مصر لكى تردوها ....هل سمعت من قبل ان احد مشايخنا قد دخل المسيحيه ...؟؟
......................................................................................
حيرتونا معاكم يا جهلة يا مدلسين و انت يا يجاهل ايضا 
هو محمد هو المسيا ولا الرسول ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وابقى سلملي على الخنزير اللي هينزل نكح في محمدك في قبرة و سيقول محمد بنفسة يا مسيح يا ديان انقذني 

.......................................
وهل لك الحق فى سب نبينا ...وهل هذه طريقه للحوار .......ام انك تستمتع فى تجريح مشاعر غيرك ...
...........لا يدك حوارك وتطاولاتك الا على ضعف موقفك .......ولا تريد الا الشوشره وبس ......على العموم منك لله ....ولن نقول مثل بل سنردد ونقول : اللهم صلى على سيدنا المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم الطاهره رضى الله عنهما ..هذا ما امرنا به  نبينا المزعوم كما تقول ..........لم ارى العن منك ومن ابو جهل .....
........................................................................................................................................

يابني جهلكم الغبي اتفضح خلاص من اول كلمة .... برنابا كان من تالاميذ المسيح !!! يالا الغباء المتقع و العمى القلبي و البصري 
.....................................
تنعتنا بالجهل بالمسيحيه فهل انت من العالمون بالقران ..........
............


شكرا اخ جاكى على اشتراكاتك الرائعه ولا تهتم بما قاله هذا الهمجى واستمر فى كلامك .......
.................

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

اقراوا يا جماعة آخر نكتة ； 
:
:
:
:
:


ايمن المصري قال:


> ..تفتكر *زوجه الراهب*  الى اسلمت ..وبعديها قامت القيامه فى مصر لكى تردوها ....هل سمعت من قبل ان احد مشايخنا قد دخل المسيحيه ...؟؟


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
..................................الرد على الاخ فريدي ............................
.
....................إذا أردت أن تُحترم لابد أن تحترم الآخرين 

يجب أن تحفظ شفتيك عن التكلم بالكذب

ملحوظة :

عندما يتكلم الله يجب أن يكون كلامة واضح وبكل اللغات 

وليس بالعربي (كأن الله لايعرف إلا العربي) مع الإعتزار ....
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

......لو تموت و يطإلك عرء .....

ممكن هذا يكون حالكما إنتما ...

لكننا لنا سلام الله الذي لا تعرفاه أنتما

أسف لا يوجد في كلامكما مادة للحديث أو النقاش

فالكلام أجوف ينم على عدم المعرفة 
 ..................................................................................................................

والله ان قلتها لمن بدء السب والشتم لاحترمتك ....اما الان فلا اراك الا متحيزا لجنسك .......


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا....

.............................الرد على تهمه التى وجهها لى انستاسيا..............
انت واحد من التلاتة دول

xxxl
او
سلام ونعمة 
او
ايمن المصري 

"
"
بيتهيألي ايمن المصري ،، 

.............................قبل ان اقول اى شىء ...انا لا اري اقبح من الدين الذى ينصره صاحبه بالكذب والافتراء .....لم ارى اجهل من صاحب دين ينصر دينه بالكذب والخديعه ...........
.....وانا لست بجاهل كى افعل ذلك ايه الاخ  كما زعمت ....
واقسم بربى ودينى ورسولى الذى انا هنا من اجله ..انى ما فعلت هذا قط ......
..................وعلى العموم ربنا يسامحك ..............
واشكر الله ان مجهودنا لم يضيع هدر ....والحمد لله لرجوع الاخ سامح لصوابه ...واتمنى الا يترك المنتدى لانه بذلك سيذداد ايمانا ........واتمنى ان يقبل رسالتى التى تحتوى على ايميلى .....


.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## Basilius (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*ستظلم كما انتم جهلاء و تتباهوا بجهلكم *


> .............ههههههههههههه...من امتى بقى متخلف ؟؟......من قبل ما يعلن اسلامه ولا بعد ولا ايه بالضبط ......ما معنى ان قساوستكم وكبرائكم الذين يعلمون اكثر منك فى المسيحيه ...ان يعلونو اسلامهم ...تفتكر زوجه الراهب الى اسلمت ..وبعديها قامت القيامه فى مصر لكى تردوها ....هل سمعت من قبل ان احد مشايخنا قد دخل المسيحيه ...؟؟


 
متخلف طبعا 
و انت مثلة تماما لانكم الى الان لم تردوا على السؤال و الاجابات فقط مجرد عويل و هبل زي اللي انت كاتبة 
يا متخلف انت و عبد الاحد برنابا لم يكن من تلاميذ المسيح يا شوية همج 
زوجة الراهب؟؟؟؟ يا لا الغباء الازلي و الجهل و عدم المعرفة                    


> ...........لا يدك حوارك وتطاولاتك الا على ضعف موقفك .......ولا تريد الا الشوشره وبس ......على العموم منك لله


فعلا انا اللي جيت رميت كلمتين هبل من واحد متخلف زي عبد الاحد و كنت فرحان بجهلي ... دة انا ؟ 
ضعف اية يابو ضعف انت ؟ اتفضحتوا خلاص ... برنابا من تلاميذ المسيح !!!!!!!
حقا قطيع من العمي ... وفرحانين بجهلهم 


> شكرا اخ جاكى على اشتراكاتك الرائعه ولا تهتم بما قاله هذا الهمجى واستمر فى كلامك


*مش بقولكم انكم شوية اغبياء *
*اشتراك رائع جدا لدرجة انة من كتر جهلة استشهد بنص نسف ادعاءة تماما وهو عامل زي العبيط ولا بيفهم ..... ابقى سلملي على برنابا بتاعك اللي كان تلميذ المسيح *
*شوية جهلاء *


----------



## املا (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المصري
> 
> ..تفتكر زوجه الراهب الى اسلمت ..وبعديها قامت القيامه فى مصر لكى تردوها ....هل سمعت من قبل ان احد مشايخنا قد دخل المسيحيه ...؟؟



طيب زوجه الراهب دي بس اسلمت طلقها و تزوج غيرها ولا ضلت على ذمته ؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*الاستاذ / ايمن 

ليس لك أن تتكلم بألفاظ نابيه 

ولا تثير بكلامك أحد كي لا تسمع ما  لا يرضيك

زعلت لما قلت لك أني أعرف أكثر منك

ها أنت تقع في فخ قصة زوجة الراهب والكل ضحك عليك 

لو كنت سألتني كنت أجبتك 

وموضوع الـ  99  فيهم  15  تحت الحزف أو التغيير 

إذاَ حسبتك غلط 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كل ما تقدم شئ ..... وأنت تصف الله بالضعف شئ آخر

فوصفك كلام الله في الانجيل محرّف 

أنت تعني به أن الله غير قادر على حفظ كلمته

فهذا أكبر شر تحاسب عليه امام  الله 

إتزن في كلامك .... ودعك من قصص الآخرين 

نريد فكرك الخاص لنحترمك كصاحب فكر*


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*أملا 
طيب زوجه الراهب دي بس اسلمت طلقها و تزوج غيرها ولا ضلت على ذمته ؟ *

*ليس في المسيحية طلاق ثم زواج ثم طلاق ثم زواج

المرأة في المسيحية إناء كرامة (لرجل واحد)

وليست سلة قمامة لكل عابر سبيل

أسمعي ما يقول الكتاب عن المرأة:

 ام 31:10 
 امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ.

فالمرأة غالية .... وليست أداة للمتعة

ففي المسيحية لها كرامتها*


----------



## ياسر المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا....
> 
> .............................الرد على تهمه التى وجهها لى انستاسيا..............
> انت واحد من التلاتة دول
> ...



غاا


----------



## ياسر المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



Anestas!a قال:


> انت واحد من التلاتة دول
> 
> xxxl
> او
> ...



على فكرة  الشك ده هو اللى خلاتى افكر فى الكلام كويس وانا لااعرف من هولاء ولكن يشرفنى انى عرفتهم ودى الحسنة اللى لقيتها فى المنتدى


----------



## Tabitha (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

طيب ،، من الجائز جدااا اني اكون اتسرعت واكون مخطئة ،،

بس الشئ الغريب اللي خاللاني اشك ،،

اني لم أرى الحجة والدليل اللي انت بتقول: 
"حجتكم القوية واقناعكم لى وازالة الغمامة من على وجهى "





ياسر المصرى قال:


> اشكر اخوانى المسلمين على حجتكم القوية واقناعكم لى وازالة الغمامة من على وجهى لقد انرتم طريقى وانقذتمونى من سؤ ء عقلىواحمد الله على اسلامى واقول لاخوانى المسيحين لاتملكون الحجة لاقناع احد بدينكم لانى كنت فى زلةولم اقتنع بردودكم[/SIZE[COLOR="magenta[COLOR="Blue"]"]]( اشهد ان لا اله الا الله   وان محمد رسول الله[/COLOR][/COLOR])





أين هي تلك الحجة التي لما آراها بالموضوع أساساً؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



وبتقول للمسيحيين:
" واقول لاخوانى المسيحين لاتملكون الحجة لاقناع احد بدينكم"

هل في احد من المسيحييين اللي ردوا على موضوعك ،، اتكلم في سيرة الدين ولا شرح لينا ايه هو ايماننا ،، عشان تقول هذا الكلام؟؟

ولا فقط كل المسيحيين اللي دخلوا ،، قدموا ليك تمنيات بان الله يرشدك لطريقه
وإتمنه ليك أرق الأمنيات انك تعرف الحق!!

ياريت كلامنا يبقى على أساس  ،، وتكون حيادي ،،


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

الأخ سأل و نحن اجبنا على السؤال, يبقى عقله في راسه و هو يعرف خلاصه, لا داعي للمجادلات الغير نافعة
من بداية طرحه للموضوع, و لم يدعوه احد للمسيحية, بل دعيناه للقرأءة و المعرفة اول و بعدها هو يقرر مصيره!!

شتان بين هذا و ذلك!
ربنا يهدي العقول


----------



## ياسر المصرى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



Anestas!a قال:


> طيب ،، من الجائز جدااا اني اكون اتسرعت واكون مخطئة ،،
> 
> بس الشئ الغريب اللي خاللاني اشك ،،
> 
> ...



ايوه سألت عن الجنة قال الملكوت يعنى ايه ملكوت ويعنى ايه فادى وازاى ربنا بيحبنى وانا باعصيه وكيف اعرف ان ربنا بيحبنى كلمنى بعقلك


----------



## Tabitha (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> ايوه سألت عن الجنة قال الملكوت يعنى ايه ملكوت ويعنى ايه فادى وازاى ربنا بيحبنى وانا باعصيه وكيف اعرف ان ربنا بيحبنى كلمنى بعقلك



أهلا اخ ياسر ،،

أولا بتأسف لو إنت زعلان ،، (-: 

يعنى ايه ملكوت ؟

هو المكان إللي إطرد منه آدم بعد خطيته

المكان اللي بيسكن فيه الله

المكان إللي كله طاهره وكل ساكنيه طاهرين

ويعنى ايه فادى ؟ 

فادينا رب الجنود اسمه . قدوس اسرائيل 
(أش 47 : 4)

الفادي هو من دفع ثمن خطية آدم ،، ليعيده مرة آخرى للملكوت (الجنه) بعد أن طرد منه بعد سقوطه بالخطية 

وازاى ربنا بيحبنى وانا باعصيه ؟

والآن يا رب انت ابونا . نحن الطين وانت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك
(أش 64 : 8)

الله هو أبونا ،، هو اللي خلقنا ،،

نحن أولاده مهما عاصيناه ،، 

هل أنت عمرك ما زعلت والدك وبالرغم من كده هو بيحبك وبيبذل نفسه عشانك !

فاعلم ان الرب الهك هو الله الاله الامين الحافظ العهد والاحسان
للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه الى الف جيل 
(تثنيه 7 : 9)

وكيف اعرف ان ربنا بيحبنى ؟ 

الرب وحده هو القادر أن يجيبك عن هذا السؤال ،، هل سألت الله قبلاً!

وأنا أقول لكم اسألوا تعطوا . اطلبوا تجدوا . اقرعوا يفتح لكم 
(مت 7 : 7) ، (لو 11 : 9)


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> ايوه سألت عن الجنة قال الملكوت يعنى ايه ملكوت ويعنى ايه فادى وازاى ربنا بيحبنى وانا باعصيه وكيف اعرف ان ربنا بيحبنى كلمنى بعقلك


 
هذه ليست قلة حجة يا صديقي, هذا قلة فهم و عدم معرفة من عندك
قلة الحجة ان كنا لا نستطيع الاجابة و الاتيان بالأدلة على جوابنا

على اي حال, الاخت المباركة ردت على اسألتك, يبقى ما تقول قلة حجة من جديد لانك بتسخدم مصطلحات ليس في مكانها
و الرب ينور طريقك عزيزي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*المفصول 
اداره المنتدى فصلتنى لانى اقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف ههههههههههه.........نسيت انى مسلم ........طب هى شافتنى انا بس ......وتعتقد ان كل المسلمين فى المنتدى لا يؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس محرف ........*

*الذي يقول كلامك هذا مخطئ .... ولكني أقول لك :

ليس من الخطأ فعل الخطأ ولكن الخطأ هو أن ُتصر على فعل الخطأ

إذا كنت تصر على أن الكتاب محرّف 

فليس لك معنا نصيب 

إذهب الى منتديات غير مسيحية وناقشهم هناك

إلا إذا .... أنك لا تجد راحتك الا في المنتديات المسيحية لأنها ذات جوهر ولها قيمة ومعنى وهدف*


----------



## ياسر المصرى (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



fredyyy قال:


> *المفصول
> اداره المنتدى فصلتنى لانى اقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف ههههههههههه.........نسيت انى مسلم ........طب هى شافتنى انا بس ......وتعتقد ان كل المسلمين فى المنتدى لا يؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس محرف ........*
> 
> *الذي يقول كلامك هذا مخطئ .... ولكني أقول لك :
> ...



كيف يكون خطاء ان نقول انجيلكم محرف وانتم يامن لم يسمع لكم صوت من 1400 سنة كالخراف الخرساء تسبون وتشتمون اسيادكم فهيا تنفسو فليس لكم مكان غير هذا النت


----------



## snow_white7 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*



ياسر المصرى قال:


> انا مسلم ولدت مسلما وعشت حياتى طولا وعرضا واكثر اصدقائى مسيحيين ثم فجأة وجدت ضجة وخلافات بيننا ما سببهافتاه عقلى ولم استطع ان اعرف من على حق انتم ام المسلمون فانالا اريدالا ان ادخل الجنةمن اى طريق حتى لو كنت مسيحيافارجو ان يخاطبنى رجلا حكيم ويقنعنى بالجنة فىاى طريق



يعنى  انت  مسلم  يا  اخ  ياسر  ومش عارف  ان 

الاسلام  دين  الحق ؟؟


----------



## Twin (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مع أنك من الشخصيات التي لا تستحق أن يرد عليها*
*ولكني سأرد فقط بعيداً*
*عن ثوب الأشراف *
*وعن ثوب العضو بالمنتدي*
*وبعيداً عن أدارته*
*وعن كل شئ .... *
*أتخلي عنها من أجل أن أرد عليك*
*من حيث مصريتي*​ 


ياسر المصرى قال:


> كيف يكون خطاء ان نقول انجيلكم محرف وانتم يامن لم يسمع لكم صوت من 1400 سنة كالخراف الخرساء


 
*خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي المتخلف *
*يا أيها البدوي يا من تسكن بالقفار والصحراء*
*يا من تشرب البول حينما تعطش*
*يا من حينما تريد أن تفرج عن نفسك تجلس تحت نخلة وتتسلي بالبلح الناشف*​ 
*نحن خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي *
*يا من لم تعرف النظافة الا هنا بمصر يا من لم تعرف القلم الا بمصر*
*يا من كنت تري الدنيا كلها صفراء كلون بيئتك*​ 
*نحن خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي *
*يا من تعلمت عندنا حينما أتيتم يا أيها المتخلفون الحضارة*
*أنسيت عندما طردكم المأون بن هارون الرشيد من حصونكم يا أيها العزاه المحتلون*
*أنسيت يوم طردكم وتبديلكم بالفرس وصرتم كلبلهاء الي أن أنتشلكم المصرين من بئر الجهل*​ 
*نحن خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي *
*نحن الذين رفعنا شأن العالم نحن المصرين*
*نحن المتخلفون الأن بسببكم وبسبب جهلكم وتخلفكم *
*من 1400 سنة كنا أعظم شعب بالعالم كانت مصر من أعظم الدول*
*ولكن بعد أحتلالكم العربي المتخلف صرنا أجهل شعب بالعالم وأسوء دوله*
*أتعرف أننا الدولة رقم 36 علي مستوي العالم في الفساد والفشل بسببكم وبسبب جهلكم*
*بسبب الثلاث حجرات ولفة بسبب الأحجار السوداء بسبب الزواج العرفي وزواج المتعة ونكاح الأفخاد والشذود ."أنسيت السعودية" *
*أنسيت التاريخ أنسيت التخلف*​ 
*نحن خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي *
*نحن المصرين نسل الفراعنة العظماء بناة الأهرام أصحاب أكبر حضارة بالعالم*
*وذالك قبل ال 1400 سنة طبعاً *
*أما بعدها صرنا بناة الفساد والتخلف والرشاوي والأنحراف وصرنا ...*
*دولة التشريع الواحد*​ 
*نحن خراف وجداء يا أيها العربي *​ 
*أتعلم أنني لو ولدت عربياً لكنت أنتحر بسبب جهلكم*​ 


ياسر المصرى قال:


> تسبون وتشتمون اسيادكم



*أسياد اللهو والمجون أسياد الحشيش والدعارة *
*أسياد السكر وشارع جامة الدول العربية والهرم والمطار*
*أسياد البترول الذي صنع من المتخلفون أسياد*
*أسياد يا أيها العربي أسياد من ؟؟؟؟*
*أسياد الجان والعرافة والدخل *
*أسياد الفتاوي "أرضاع الكبير وبول البعير والحشرات الطائرة وبالغد الزاحفة أيضاً"*
*أسياد من يا أييها العربي الأجلف يا ساكني الخيام*​ 
*دة لو حبيت تجيب تكيف هتركبه فين علي الحبل*​ 


ياسر المصرى قال:


> فهيا تنفسو فليس لكم مكان غير هذا النت


 
*طبعاً ملناش مكان غير النت *
*النت الذي يؤكد حضارة الغرب حضارة نجحت بسبب بعدكم عنها *
*حضارة أحترمت الإنسان وحقوقه مش أحترمت الإنسان ونسوانه*​ 
*هيا أخرج يا أيها العربي من هنا وأترك لنا النت لنتنفس فيه*
*أخرج وستري الناقة بجوار بيتك تناديك فأركبها وأرحل من حيث أتيت لنتنفس نحن*
*في بلدنا بلدنا مصر بلد الفراعنة وليس العرب*
*وأخيراً فليسامحني كل شخص إن كان قد جرح من كلامي*
*فأنا إنسان مثلكم *
*أينعم غير عصبي وهادئ ولكنني مصري وأملك عواطف ومشاعر*
*فلتسامحوني إن كنت قد أخطأت*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*وسلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ارجوكم انقذونى مماانا فيه*

نكتفي بالرد للاخ توين

يغلق


----------

